# Hi im from Hull :)



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome!! I hope Megan gets better!!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

where is hull?


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to the horseforum


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi, welcome. Hull as in Quebec?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Jess  
Thanks A.J I was going to ask where Hull was too :?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome to the HF


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ah ok  thanks


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Welcome. Enjoy HF!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

hi there.....that's what i was thinking too...maybe she's from que


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome Jess.  

I have a horse called Megan too! :wink: 

Everyone - Jess could mean Hull in England. Its quite a large city on the North East coastline.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to Horse Forum Jess!


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hull as in England Hull*

hi all, yer i mean hull as in England, dont know where the other one is lol. 
thanks and megan is beginning to become better.

thanks 
xx


----------

